# Julie-the 1st 6 months



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice -- thanks for sharing. When did she turn 6 months?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

A couple weeks back--figured how much I am gonna miss it when she is older---better make memories now.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That was great! I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

She's just a few weeks older than Bailey then.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I still think males are easier than females. (Though I would not trade her for another) Same with human kids. The girls are 'but why me' and they guys are "you got food? cool--what do you want me to do?"...


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I love the video! It looks like she has a great time with the cats. I like the one where she is laying on the cat and all you see is a butt. Plus the 2 different sleeping ones are cute where she's half hanging off the couch. All in all, very nice montage!!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Great job putting that together  I really enjoyed it!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Julie and Mouse are almost the same age--funny cause they are like shadows. Mouse goes out when she does--comes in when she does--sleeps when she does--together. I am trying to get a pic of them eating together but my timing is always off.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I just laughed out loud at the pictures of Julie all muddy. She looked so proud of herself. 

Mouse is a Russian Blue, right? That's my favorite cat breed.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I think Mouse is a Russian Blue--lol--his Siamese mother showed up at my house ready to give birth. I was taking out the trash and she followed me inside. She stayed long enough to raise her kittens and then left again. I can't tell you how many times this has happened to me. 

The current Mama cat followed me home while I was walking Julie and would not leave. I must have a sign on me that says 'home for wayward knocked up cats'...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I really enjoyed the pic slide show...thank you. Your puppy is soo cute! We are building a photo album for Katie so far she has about 9 pictures out of 300 - hehe


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh the mud. Looks like my 2 these days. Thanks for the 3 minutes.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That was a lot of fun to watch. She's one of the cat pack isnt' she. I love seeing dogs get along with cats.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Typically if Julie is barking--it is because she is TRYING to start mess with Mama cat---not smart---but Mama must trust her because she always let the dog lay with her while she nursed---animals amaze me often-- the just sense things we don't--can't say I always listen but I sure try---


----------

